# Lautstärkereglung überwachen Windows XP



## Andreas Späth (30. September 2006)

Mahlzeit

Ich hab eine Software ( Guitar Pro 5 ), die eine dämliche angewohnheit hat.
Sie stellt beim Starten sporadisch die Lautstärke des SW Synthesizers (also der Midiausgabe von Windows) auf 100%
Wodurch ich dann beim Abspielen über den Kopfhörer den selben regelmäsig quer durchs Zimmer werfe 

Gibt es irgendein Tool welches die Regler in der Lautstärkereglung von Windows überwachen, und auf festeingestellte Werte zurücksetzen kann wenn diese verändert wurden ?

Oder alternativ, wie treib ich Guitar Pro diese Flausen aus 
Der Hersteller wusste keinen Rat 

OS:Windows XP SP2


----------

